# Nano November 2014 official thread



## Caged Maiden (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello scribes!

I hope your writing endeavors are progressing and you're having fun all the while.  I'd like to take this opportunity to organize another Mythic Cabin or two or three.  Let's see how many folks we can get.

Please leave your nano username in your replies and we'll log in and request each other.  We've done this for at least two years, with summer camps too, and the results are seriously awesome.  

This thread is for meet and greet purposes, but as we get going, please feel free to join all your fellow scribes here to post your progress, blocks, and words of inspiration.

For those who are new to nano, please log into the nanowrimo site and create a username.  When it asks you for cabin requests, select Choose specific cabinmates.  At that point, paste in a few names off this thread and prepare for an awesome journey for four weeks as you surround yourself with Mythic Scribes who will motivate you to do your best, support you when you suffer setbacks, and liven up the cabin with dialogue because we're already friends and know each other.

For returning nanos, please consider picking a few friends you already nano with and a couple of our newer members, so they can receive all the benefit of your experience.  The more we nano together, the stronger we all become.

Best wishes as the nano season gets underway.  In the coming weeks, I'll open a thread asking for your brief outline/ summary and or book blurb.  Let us know what you're working on.  Let's take this opportunity to support each other and perhaps get more traffic to our MS site.  Others might benefit from knowing what kind of forum we are and find the help they need as isolated writers.


----------



## Aspasia (Oct 14, 2014)

Yay, NaNo approaches! I'm silicon on the NaNo forums. Eagerly awaiting Nov 1, even though piles of work from college will make it challenging, to say the least. No idea what I'm going to be writing -- short stories? Novella? Two novellas? I'll probably decide on Oct. 31st. It's very unlikely I'll do a proper novel.


----------



## Jackarandajam (Oct 18, 2014)

Jackarandajam on NaNoWriMo! Traveling wind turbine tech, so I'm not looking forward to juggling the bizarre, wind chasing hours with 1,600+ words a day... But i am, at the same time. 

Boring old comfort zones jack with my Ataraxia.

Finishing King Dogugorra the Mighty with King Dogugorra the Mighty: Part 2 this year, probably around the 30k mark. then it's on to my spaghetti pile of short stories, and possibly some work for a co-op 'Verse i have going with a few friends. If nothing else, ill start the saga that will act as the four part story that KDTM is a prequel to... Anyway, i haven't looked in to this Cabin thing, so ill have to try to find it. 

Thanks, I look forward to working with the lot of you!


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2014)

M Schiller on NaNo! (My username for this site is SO much cooler) My novel-to-be is "Bucking the System", which I know is a title that has been done before, but what are you gonna do?

I'm juggling mid-term papers and such... It's going to take a lot of coffee and Blimey Cow videos on Youtube to get me through November alive and in full possession of my sanity. 

Oh, wait, I don't have full possession of my sanity anyway...which is why I signed up for NaNo.

Never mind.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm doing NaNo this year. Same name there as here.

Last year, I made my goal, and I knew exactly what, where, who, why, etc for that story. This year I don't; I've got a vague notion of who the characters are and what they're going to do, and I have an image in my head of the location, but nothing specific. I think its a set of short story adventures with two characters, but I haven't decided exactly how I'm arranging it yet.

Ah well, we'll see, lol.

Also juggling school (final quarter at my vocational school) and work, so I'm hoping to do this. Haven't done so well with the two Camps this year


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 18, 2014)

I may have to think about this.  My main WIP is reaching a point where I could set it aside for awhile, and I have been mentally formulating scenes for the sequel, plus I mostly know where the sequel goes.  But...

...I have the Jobe rewrite to do during that period - finally figured out how to make it 'Jobe Compliant.'

...I have pressing real world obligations - otherwise known as 'job.'

...and even at top writing speed, I won't even hit the halfway point.  With the other two constraints, I might not hit the quarter point.  Still...

...I will think about it.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm excited about NaNo! Been outlining my story so I can breeze through the word count this year (hopefully). Last year I pantsed all the way and that turned out in me not finishing. So I learned my lesson. 

My name there is YogiChess.


----------



## Foah (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm a NaNoWriMo virgin, so this November will be my first. As of right now, I don't even have a title for a supposed novel, so I'm really starting from scratch. It's an entirely different approach to writing compared to my normal heavy outlining, so it will be very interested and a great project for me to blog about aswell! My alias on nanowrimo is eriktireland, invite as you please


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Oct 26, 2014)

I will participating in Nano this year as well -- both my first Nano and my first novel, so both excited and nervous as hell!! My username on Nano is RyanCrown, and my story is an action/adventure tentatively titled Pursuit of the Bandit King. Can't wait to get started!!


----------



## Amanita (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm in again as well. My name over there is Amanita as well. So far, I've only got a rather vague idea for the story and I don't know yet where it will go. Or which genre it will be in the end...


----------



## Smith (Oct 26, 2014)

Doing it! Torn between three ideas, but I think I've picked one. At least I have backups if I hit day 3 and realise I don't know where the hell I'm going and I just can't take the stupid idea anymore. I'm Erdboden on the NaNo site.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm IN! Cicca is my uid over there.  I'm rewriting the crappy bits of The House on Berry bay.  Personal goal of 25K words, won't make 50K I don't think, and I'm ok with that.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Oct 27, 2014)

Great, we have loads of Mythic nanos this year.

I'm anihow in nanoland, and I'd like to propose an idea.  Since we've got loads of scribes and we'll fill more than one cabin, we'll have to divide up in some way.  This season, I'm working on a sci-fi, real-world zombie kind of thriller novel.  I suggest if you're working on a thriller, paranormal romance, etc.  and using the real world, you are group A and if you're writing traditional fantasy, as in making up a world, you're group B.  I don't mean for that to be a hard and fast rule, but I'd like to write with other folks who may be dealing with the same issues as me.  I've never written a novel in the real world before.  So if you're writing in the real world, please put my name on your cabin settings.  I'm a really active cabin-mate and it'll be nice to meet some of the new scribes in their first nano.


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 27, 2014)

I am signed in. 

Added some names here as buddies:  YogiChess, SM-Dreamer, couple others.  Didn't see 'Caged Maiden' anywhere on there.  

My ID is 'Thinker102' 

('ThinkerX was not allowed)

Novel is 'Labyrinth: Seed'


----------



## thecoldembrace (Oct 27, 2014)

Signed in, same name as on here. Lets see what gets done. Someone throw me an invite!


-Cold


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 27, 2014)

Caged Maiden said:


> Great, we have loads of Mythic nanos this year.
> 
> I'm anihow in nanoland, and I'd like to propose an idea.  Since we've got loads of scribes and we'll fill more than one cabin, we'll have to divide up in some way.  This season, I'm working on a sci-fi, real-world zombie kind of thriller novel.  I suggest if you're working on a thriller, paranormal romance, etc.  and using the real world, you are group A and if you're writing traditional fantasy, as in making up a world, you're group B.  I don't mean for that to be a hard and fast rule, but I'd like to write with other folks who may be dealing with the same issues as me.  I've never written a novel in the real world before.  So if you're writing in the real world, please put my name on your cabin settings.  I'm a really active cabin-mate and it'll be nice to meet some of the new scribes in their first nano.



Ok this sounds really really dumb, but where do I find said cabin settings?


----------



## thecoldembrace (Oct 27, 2014)

The Blue Lotus said:


> Ok this sounds really really dumb, but where do I find said cabin settings?



I was wondering about that as well.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 27, 2014)

thecoldembrace said:


> I was wondering about that as well.


Thanks. I feel less dumb now Cold.


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 27, 2014)

I did not find any 'cabin settings' either.  What I did find - after reading the FAQ - was a means of selecting 'Writing Buddies,' which I assume to be the same thing.  Use the on-site search function.  Enter the exact user ID of the person you wish to be a buddy with, and you get whisked away to their page.  Then select 'add a buddy.'


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Oct 28, 2014)

There's an option for cabins at Camp Nanowrimo (which is for the non-November writing events), but I haven't seen anything on the main Nano site, so I'm wondering if that's only a Camp Nanowrimo thing. I've also just been adding people as writing buddies.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 28, 2014)

I think we have officially given up on the cabin thing... 
However, we (Caged Maiden And I) Have set up a facebook group for everyone to join in on.  It will be like one giant cabin!  

Just click the link and request to be allowed in. It is closed to help protect your privacy and work. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/646977998734654/


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds really great! I've taken a pretty big break from writing but i'm really looking forward to jumping back in. My nano name is Fluffypoodel as well, the novel is Horizon's Edge.


----------



## Foah (Oct 30, 2014)

The Blue Lotus said:


> I think we have officially given up on the cabin thing...
> However, we (Caged Maiden And I) Have set up a facebook group for everyone to join in on.  It will be like one giant cabin!
> 
> Just click the link and request to be allowed in. It is closed to help protect your privacy and work.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/646977998734654/



Requested as Erik Tireland


----------



## Caged Maiden (Oct 30, 2014)

Great, so we can use nano user id's to send private messages and check out our friends' works, and we can speak publicly on the facebook group page.  If anyone doesn't use facebook, but still wants to participate in the group, Lotus and I can link things back to this thread, so facebook haters (  ) aren't left out in the cold.  I'd like to make this as fun a month as possible and we've got some great things planned, including a plot workshop, a couple friendly competitions, informational links to writer resources, and more.  Please feel free to share the information with your other writer friends, from outside MS.  The facebook group is only private to keep it serious and friendly and positive.  Lotus will kick trolls out with her size 5 1/2 combat boot faster than I can say, "Uh oh, boy, better run."

Okay, so let's have a productive month and make new friends.  I'm super excited to begin!


----------



## Chessie (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I put in a join request for the FB group too. I'm so stoked to have an online and real life groups for November! Boom!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Oct 30, 2014)

Welcome aboard!  We've got about 25 on the fb group already and still a day to go before nano begins!


----------



## thecoldembrace (Oct 30, 2014)

I managed to figure out my Facebook password.... and looking on it I haven't used it in AGES!  I'll use it for this one thing tho then vanish again haha.

-Cold


----------



## Aspasia (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey! NaNo is coming up fast! I'm super excited even though I'm completely unprepared and have two midterms the first week of NaNo (curse you, college! One of them is even for a writing class ... )

I need to go through the thread and add you all. Haven't got a facebook ... but I'm considering setting up an account for writing online people? I don't know. Hopefully this thread will be super active during, though chat during NaNo is the best! NaNo is seriously my favorite thing, it's so much fun. I love the craziness. 30 hrs to go until NaNo starts for me. I hope I can make it to at least 20k words this time.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 30, 2014)

There is still time we have a FB group of 30 and growing  
I cannot tell you how excited I am for this year's Nano. The FB group is really going to help set it off for me.
I'm competitive, so the competitions we have planned will help prevent me from being a lazy slug.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 30, 2014)

Aspasia said:


> Haven't got a facebook ... .


You don't have facebook?  :eek2::eek2:
We are going to miss you love. We will be updating this thread as well though out the month.


----------



## Kaellpae (Oct 31, 2014)

I just sent a request to join. I've been wanting to do NaNoWriMo for a few years, so I decided to just go ahead and join. I'll be hand writing mine, though.


----------



## Aspasia (Oct 31, 2014)

The Blue Lotus said:


> You don't have facebook?  :eek2::eek2:
> We are going to miss you love. We will be updating this thread as well though out the month.



Lol yeah, no facebook! I might just make one for online friends though ... the writing group sounds super fun. I'll never have a "real" one though haha.


----------



## Philip Overby (Oct 31, 2014)

I started already since it's November 1st officially here now. I got 790 words in on my midnight burst. I'll plug away at it more when I wake up.


----------



## Shadowfirelance (Oct 31, 2014)

Doing this for the second time, Who knows, might actually finish.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 31, 2014)

Aspasia said:


> Lol yeah, no facebook! I might just make one for online friends though ... the writing group sounds super fun. I'll never have a "real" one though haha.



I have Facebook, but I haven't logged into it in forever.


----------



## thecoldembrace (Oct 31, 2014)

Steerpike said:


> I have Facebook, but I haven't logged into it in forever.



Thank you Steer, so glad to know I am not the only one.


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 31, 2014)

I have the dubious distinction of acquiring a Facebook page by accident.  Daughter sent me a picture years ago; to access the dratted thing I had to keep filling out E-Forms, and at the end of it, I was told I had a Facebook page with the picture as my avatar.  I check it fairly often, though I seldom respond.  

Daughter, on the other hand uses Facebook for dang near everything.


----------



## GrailNorthwest (Oct 31, 2014)

Greetings, all! I'm a longtime writer, but this is both my first post on this cools forum for fantasy authors, and my first participation in NaNoWriMo. ("grailnorthwest" is my Nano name.) It falls perfectly for me, as I've been outlining my novel for a while now, and am eager eager to get a move on.

Don't know anyone here and not sure how your cabins work, but I'll poke around a bit more.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 31, 2014)

Steerpike said:


> I have Facebook, but I haven't logged into it in forever.


Same here. I had it deactivated forever and just turned it back on just in time for this.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 1, 2014)

Philip Overby said:


> I started already since it's November 1st officially here now. I got 790 words in on my midnight burst. I'll plug away at it more when I wake up.



Nice work dude!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 1, 2014)

Tomorrow Anita has some goodies to post for the FB group, Located here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/646977998734654/, and we put together something that might help some of the newer writers, heck perhaps some of the old hands could use it as well.


----------



## Shadowfirelance (Nov 1, 2014)

And it's already 12:20 and I've got 0 words! Off to a great start


----------



## George Lightgood (Nov 1, 2014)

This will be my first year attempting it. I've never attempted to write a novel-length anything _(Heck, not even a novella-length anything)_. Let alone NANO. Wish me luck. Good luck to all you word-mongers out there.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 1, 2014)

Well after my sugar high from far too much candy on Halloween night, some snuggle time with husband and a total crash and burn, I managed to squeeze in 30 mins of writing.  I woke up, after being only half asleep to start with, with a killer kink in my neck figured there's no time like the present time. 30 mins 500 words. Not a bad start. I almost like the scene too, it's rough. No, that is a lie. It's pretty ugly, but oh well... It'll do for the moment. 
Hope everyone is off to a grand start!


----------



## Chessie (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm at 900 words so far so still plenty more to go. I attended my local NaNo meet up group which is huge (like 25 people) and that was pretty fun. But unfortunately the keyboard on my writing tablet went out so now its getting fixed. My goal for today is 2000 and I'll get there no matter what.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Nov 1, 2014)

Aspasia said:


> Lol yeah, no facebook! I might just make one for online friends though ... the writing group sounds super fun. I'll never have a "real" one though haha.



lol you're not the only one; I don't have a facebook, either. Don't know what to do with one. Considering it just for the writing group, though...


----------



## sankunai (Nov 1, 2014)

My first year doing this.  So far, I'm at 2032 words.  Hopefully I can keep it up, would be awesome to keep averaging that!


----------



## Chessie (Nov 1, 2014)

Keyboard fixed! 2046 words for today. I might go back and do a few hundred more later. Or I might just go to bed and wake up at the crack of dawn to write. Btw, I downloaded this nifty app on my phone "Writeometer" which helps you track progress, etc if anyone is curious to check it out. 

Good luck to everyone! You can do it!


----------



## Aspasia (Nov 1, 2014)

~2300! I'm not too sure of my wordcount, so I just rounded down to the previous 100's. Yay! Avoiding studying for boring classes is excellent motivation . Worked on 2 different stories and wrote -- and finished! -- a short scene which shows how two of my older characters met. That was fun. Building up a buffer for later this week, when wordcount will almost definitely hit zero as exams start up again ...


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats to everyone who made their word count on day 1! I made a great start, well past my goal for the day (now I just need to keep it up like this for the rest of the month!).


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice going everyone!  Keep at it! 
I'm at 7183 words atm. Spent the last 2 hrs editing everything. I'm loving the update to ginger. It is nice to have someone reading your work to you so you can just relax a little and listen for the mistakes. :running:


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 2, 2014)

1600 words last night, or the rough draft of Chapter One.  Spent some time this morning attempting to plug a gaping plot hole, moved that effort to the 'work' file as info-dumpy.  

Going to see if I can plow through the rough draft of Chapter Two tonight, which I expect to be around 1500 words.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 2, 2014)

I made it to 5k today and that feels pretty good. This is going much better than last year when I struggled through every word as if chewing on cardboard. I think having an outline is what has saved me. Probably never write without one again now that I'm seeing myself be more productive with one. I hope everyone is reaching their word counts!


----------



## Snowpoint (Nov 3, 2014)

Been away from the laptop for a few days. Lots of stuff to take care of that isn't writing. But I do have a project ready to write for NaNo. The Were-people Western set on a train.

I'll be happy just to get 7 productive days scattered throughout the month!


----------



## Ruby (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi,

Well done, this is an inspiring group!

I've written 3,500 words during the first two days, which is okay as I reread and edit as I go along.

I've written a story prompt plan for the first week to keep myself on target, instead of just pantsing as usual. (Thanks, Chesterama, for your advice on another thread!)


----------



## Aspasia (Nov 3, 2014)

Did 2k today, so 4300 total. Managed to start -- and finish! -- a flash idea that had been sitting around my planning wiki for a while, so very pleased about that. It's awful cause I got bored with the beginning and rushed the ending, but I refuse to read over it until NaNo is over! 1.6k for that story, quite pleased with the idea, the execution needs a lot of work. 

This means I get to pick a new flash story idea to add to my 'priority' list of writing projects, yay!

Tomorrow I'm going to see if I can finish up another flash I've got hanging about -- I'm about 400 words away from the ending, but I just forgot about finishing it lol. 

I can only hope the momentum for me won't drop off too badly during the week ...

Great job so far everyone!


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Nov 3, 2014)

Didn't do well yesterday - procrastinated on homework all week, had deadlines to meet, so unless essays count (lol) I only did 550 on the 1st. Did 2035 today, making my total 2585. So I'm getting there, I just seem to keep getting distracted every time I sit down to write.

Hoping to do better tomorrow.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Nov 3, 2014)

yeah, I got a slow start and now that I'm beginning chapter two, I'm just HATING it.  Like I need something for my character to be doing.  I've probably written 3k words, but I keep deleting stuff I don't like.  I know it's against the spirit of nano, to be doing it, but I just CAN'T keep the crap.

I know as soon as I get on a good track, I'll make up the difference.  I just need to find my spark here, to really feel good about what I'm writing.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 3, 2014)

2000 words into Chapter Two...which was only supposed to be 1500 words long...and more to go.  Lots of job and life things lined up for the rest of the week, but I should be able to finish this chapter tomorrow, and maybe get started on the next one - which I have a rough template for.  

But come Friday or thereabouts, I have to get going on that 'Jobe' rewrite, and that will likely take a week.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, I am 2000 words into a 1500 word chapter with more to go. (Yes, it grew on me.) Lots of job and life things lined up for the rest of the week, but I should be able to finish this chapter tomorrow, and maybe get started on the next one - which I have a rough template for.  

But come Friday or thereabouts, I have to get going on that 'Jobe' rewrite, and that will likely take a week.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 3, 2014)

7418 baby! That's total, did 2418 words today. I'm on fire! Hopefully I can keep this momentum going throughout the month. Looks like everyone is doing good. 

Btw Caged Maiden, I totally agree on not being able to keep crap. Supposedly we're not supposed to go back and delete anything we wrote but I do that anyway. If its stupid, I'm not keeping it. Its not editing per say, just I'm not going to pursue a line of thought/sentence/paragraph that doesn't feel right. And get well soon.


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Nov 3, 2014)

Up to 5000 so far today (hoping for another 1000 before the day is out, we'll see). The ugly realization I have had, however, is that my problem isn't going to be daily word count. My problem is that in taking a hard look at my story outline, it's starting to feel more like a novella than a full novel, so I could potentially run out of story to write before I hit 50,000 words! May need to add an extended prologue and epilogue onto this thing to make my word total.

That being said, this has already been an incredible learning experience, and it's only day 3! The biggest thing I've learned so far is that a couple decades spent writing short stories does not really prepare you for writing a full novel.


----------



## Tom (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm currently at 925. Blah.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 4, 2014)

About a thousand words today, half of those in an info-dumpy backstory section I may not keep.  (Labyrinth: Seed is book 2, and this section is a sort of recap of book 1).  The rest was in Chapter 2, which still needs a bit of work.  4600 words total.

I should get to Chapter 3 tomorrow.

I think this Daylight Savings abomination is catching up with me.

Been poking through the NaNoWriMo forums.  Is it just me or are the vast majority of aspiring novelists there younger women?


----------



## sankunai (Nov 4, 2014)

Up to 11 058 words so far.  Doing pretty good, but I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to draw out my novel to be longer.  I aimed for 70-100k words, but I'm already hitting some action.  At this rate the novel will be done in 40-50k words... not good! Going to have to add some side-adventures inside it to make it longer and more exciting .


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 5, 2014)

Another 900 words added, split more or less evenly between Chapters Two and Three, bring me up to 5500 words.  

I'd thought I had fairly solid mental outlines of most of the chapters, but I decided to let the villain introduced in Chapter Three linger for an indefinite while instead of being slain by the heroine right off.  This makes writing the remainder of Chapter Three a bit tricky, and introduces complications afterwards, but makes for a more interesting tale.

Alas, in another couple of days I will have to set 'Labyrinth: Seed' aside to focus on rewriting the 'Jobe' story...


----------



## cupiscent (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm NaNoing this year for the first time since 2002 (when my thesis was also due at the end of November - no contest). I thought I'd struggle, because I did Camp NaNo in July trying to get my then-project finished, and only managed 28k words. But I've got 12k words already. I think it's a combination of a) planning to a hysterical degree, so I have no what-do-i-write-next excuses, and b) having given myself huge permission to suck. In fact, my goal is to achieve a _complete_ draft, with the full intention that it be half skeleton and a further third nonsense, but would give me something to get a sense of the whole story from which I could edit with a will.

Whatever, it's working. Onwards!

Oh, and I'm cupiscent over there as well, if anyone wants to buddy up.


----------



## Smith (Nov 5, 2014)

Snowpoint said:


> Been away from the laptop for a few days. Lots of stuff to take care of that isn't writing. But I do have a project ready to write for NaNo. The Were-people Western set on a train.


Okay, that sounds totally amazing. Westerns, were-people and trains are three of my favourite things! I do so hope you manage to get some words down, I'd love to see where it goes.

I am very behind, 3863, thanks to three days of agonising purely over which story to pursue. The choice I started writing was making me want to shoot it in the face, so after said agonising, I went back to the idea I originally planned on doing and it's working out much better, plus the work I've already done (adaptation of the story from an RP board) is acting like a highly-detailed outline so hopefully I'll be able to catch up and keep up the momentum afterwards.


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Nov 5, 2014)

sankunai said:


> Up to 11 058 words so far.  Doing pretty good, but I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to draw out my novel to be longer.  I aimed for 70-100k words, but I'm already hitting some action.  At this rate the novel will be done in 40-50k words... not good! Going to have to add some side-adventures inside it to make it longer and more exciting .



I'm running into the same problem. My novel outline is starting to look more and more like a novella! Sadly, between writing short stories for years, and being a huge movie buff, I'm used to tight, focused plotlines with little or no sub-plots or side stories in them. Time to starting thinking outside the box to see if I can turn this thing into a full-fledged novel!


----------



## sankunai (Nov 5, 2014)

Ryan_Crown said:


> I'm running into the same problem. My novel outline is starting to look more and more like a novella! Sadly, between writing short stories for years, and being a huge movie buff, I'm used to tight, focused plotlines with little or no sub-plots or side stories in them. Time to starting thinking outside the box to see if I can turn this thing into a full-fledged novel!



What I've done is sent two characters off on their own in the novel.  By sending them that way, I can easily add a handfull more chapters, which will be very important to the novel.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm par for now at about 8,300. It's weird and violent but that's how I like it. 

Link in my signature if you want to see my progress.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 6, 2014)

Drat.  I seem to have lost the ability to do basic math.  But Chapter Three is over 1200 words.  Hmm...6700 words total, but about 700 of those are in the 'work' file.   So...6000 words actual.  I shall try to finish Chapters Two and Three tomorrow, then get started on Chapter Four Friday.

But starting Saturday, I have to switch over to Jobe for a week.  Looking at a few thousand new words there...I suppose if all they care about is word count, I could drop that entire tale in...maybe 12,000 words when done?

I doubt I'll finish 'Seed' this NaNoWriMo, but I should reach a good stopping point that tells a near complete tale in its own right.


----------



## sankunai (Nov 6, 2014)

Another good day for me, up to 15 606 words and starting chapter 6.  Added a scene I had no idea I was going to add.  I love how you start writing, and you kinda just let the characters take you on the journey, and you surprise even yourself with some stuff that happens .


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 7, 2014)

Did another thousand words tonight, finished the draft of Chapter Three.  Hope to at least get Chapter Four underway tomorrow, though picking a starting point could be tricky: it's a 'traveling' chapter, not an 'action' one.  

Life is starting to get in the way of writing big time, though.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 7, 2014)

Man, I did terrible yesterday. Only 700 words. Had a rough day in general and said "eff it", since I couldn't concentrate on my story. So today is catch up day with a goal of 3,000. I have the entire day devoted to this, so I should be able to do it.


----------



## sankunai (Nov 8, 2014)

Chesterama said:


> Man, I did terrible yesterday. Only 700 words. Had a rough day in general and said "eff it", since I couldn't concentrate on my story. So today is catch up day with a goal of 3,000. I have the entire day devoted to this, so I should be able to do it.



How did it go? And 700 words isn't the goal, but it is far from bad.  Every little bit helps in the long run... get that story written!


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 8, 2014)

Up to 8500 words tonight, mostly finishing Chapter Two.  I didn't get to Chapter Four.

Way too many other things going on.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 8, 2014)

sankunai said:


> How did it go? And 700 words isn't the goal, but it is far from bad.  Every little bit helps in the long run... get that story written!



Thank you.  I actually ended up with 2270 words for the day. I wanted to do 3,000 but it just wasn't happening. I've done one session already this morning and continuing on, so I'm pretty sure to reach a strong word count for today.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Nov 9, 2014)

I've been behind for a few days - just couldn't get to writing much. My region held a write-in today, so I went to it. Unfortunately it was just me and my municipal liaison, but it was fun, and I managed to write a little over today's quota


----------



## Chessie (Nov 10, 2014)

I did 3,000 today. Home alone this evening so I typed like crazy. Story is going good, but I'm already thinking of ideas for the next one.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 10, 2014)

Started in on the expansion/rewrite of the 'Jobe' tale.  I probably wrote upwards of a thousand words, but I'm not going to add it to my NaNoWriMo tally - yet.  I figure I shall wait until the rewrite and edit is done, then submit the word count for the whole thing.  Well, I got to the 15th...


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 10, 2014)

I've got an article about NaNoWriMo on the main site if you folks are interested. Some tips may help you kick NaNoWriMo's ass! 30 Ways to Resuscitate a Dying NaNoWriMo Novel


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Nov 10, 2014)

Chesterama said:


> I did 3,000 today. Home alone this evening so I typed like crazy. Story is going good, but I'm already thinking of ideas for the next one.



That's awesome! I'm enough behind at this point I need a 3,000 word day, but I'm also at a point in the plot that I'm still trying to figure out exactly how want to do it (need to break one of my main characters out of prison, and want the prison break to be as exciting as possible). I keep telling myself I should just skip that chapter for now so I can keep moving forward with my word count, but my obsessive/compulsive personality really takes issue with that idea!


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm at the midpoint of the first pass for the 'Jobe' rewrite.  I probably added a thousand words...but I also deleted almost that many as well.  I hope to finish the first pass tomorrow, or get close to it.  Then its editing time.  And by the time I'm done,  this may as well be 10,000 words of new composition.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Nov 12, 2014)

While my wordcount is stlll down, it is certainly improving. My region had a weekly write-in last night, only 5 or 6 of us, but I had a lot of fun. Turns out I write by hand faster than most of them typing (my laptop keyboard is broken ><), lol. What's even better, for me anyways, is reaching out and making friends with fellow writers in my area


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 12, 2014)

SM-Dreamer said:


> While my wordcount is stlll down, it is certainly improving. My region had a weekly write-in last night, only 5 or 6 of us, but I had a lot of fun. Turns out I write by hand faster than most of them typing (my laptop keyboard is broken ><), lol. What's even better, for me anyways, is reaching out and making friends with fellow writers in my area



We've had a write-in as well. Lots of fun to meet and talk to other writers. I generally write my first drafts by hand. I'm not sure if I'm faster that way than by typing, but I do know that the story flows better for me.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 12, 2014)

NaNo writing groups are great, I really like the one I'm attending. Only problem is that I wish it weren't so early (the one on Saturdays) or so far from my house. But...at least I get to write with some really cool people and its fun. 

I reached halfway today! YAY! At 25,919 words so far and I've gone further this year than last which is a relief. And I was starting to freak out (just a little bit) that I may not have enough material to push through to 50k. Boy, was I wrong. I just went with a gut feeling to something and I'm still at the midpoint of my outline, so looks like I'll finish with the appropriate word count after all.


----------



## sankunai (Nov 12, 2014)

Chesterama said:


> NaNo writing groups are great, I really like the one I'm attending. Only problem is that I wish it weren't so early (the one on Saturdays) or so far from my house. But...at least I get to write with some really cool people and its fun.
> 
> I reached halfway today! YAY! At 25,919 words so far and I've gone further this year than last which is a relief. And I was starting to freak out (just a little bit) that I may not have enough material to push through to 50k. Boy, was I wrong. I just went with a gut feeling to something and I'm still at the midpoint of my outline, so looks like I'll finish with the appropriate word count after all.



You'll reach the 50k words .  I'm about 30k words in now, and finding new things to add in.  Small arcs to give the novel some length .  We can doooo it!


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 13, 2014)

Ugh.  Still in 'the middle' of the 'Jobe' rewrite.  Added a thousand words to it, fleshing things out, but I have yet to reach the part requiring expansion.  And once that's done, I have to run it through the editing programs.


----------



## Smith (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm so close to meeting that little dot on the graph for the first time, but I have cheated a fair bit to get there. I think I'll at least write all new material to finally hit the target today, though.


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm switching projects. I don't really like the NaNo story I'm doing, so I'm thinking about turning another one of my projects, Lost in Translation, into my NaNo novel. I enjoy writing it, and there's enough material to s-t-r-e-t-c-h it to 50k words.


----------



## Addison (Nov 15, 2014)

Good luck. But be sure that when you S-t-r-e-t-c-h your story you're not doing it by adding fluff and unnecessary scenes and such. Otherwise you'll be killing yourself. 

I've switched to a different story myself, give my current one a break and get my paranoia focused on something else. 

Happy Writing! 

BTW Nimenai, awesome avatar pic.


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2014)

No fluff here. I've got more material than I know what to do with! Most of it has to do with conlang-y stuff, but I'm going to throw in some action too.

Have fun with your new project as well. (Can you tell me what it's about? I love hearing about other people's stories.)

Thanks. I like my avatar too.


----------



## sankunai (Nov 16, 2014)

Wrote 1800 words on Friday, and 1555 today.  Been very busy, but at least I hit my personal goal of at least 1500 words each day! Tomorrow I will try to crank out at least 3000 words.  I have most of the day free until The Walking Dead. . .


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 16, 2014)

Drat.  I'm still not done with the 'Jobe' rewrite and expansion.  Maybe I can get it wrapped up tomorrow.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 16, 2014)

I struggled a bit earlier this weekend but eventually I pushed through. Got really, really stuck and I had to walk away from the story for a bit. I have no idea what I'm doing. Writing this story is like walking through a forest blindfolded. Oh, well. At least I'm still with it and on track to finish on time.


----------



## sankunai (Nov 16, 2014)

Chesterama said:


> I struggled a bit earlier this weekend but eventually I pushed through. Got really, really stuck and I had to walk away from the story for a bit. I have no idea what I'm doing. Writing this story is like walking through a forest blindfolded. Oh, well. At least I'm still with it and on track to finish on time.



I'm on pace too .  Managed 3200 words today, and now I'm at a little over 40 000 words.  Almost done!


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 16, 2014)

Ugh...finished the 'Jobe' rewrite and edit.  Took most of the day, and I'm still not sure about a few things (editing programs directly contradict one another, and have what I consider to be an irrational bias against certain words.)  12,800 words, bringing my word count to 21,300.  I'll take another look at it tomorrow, and then its back to 'Labyrinth: Seed.'


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Nov 19, 2014)

Still behind but working towards the goal. Ended up stuck in 2 hour traffic on my way to school (meaning I missed class completely) and was so bored at the stop and go traffic that I got 700 words written in my composition book. Met up with my writing group afterwards and ended up spending another 2 hours chatting with them about our stories. Didn't get home until 11pm, lol, but at least I had fun.


----------



## SugoiMe (Nov 21, 2014)

SM-Dreamer, fun is where it's at!  Last year till when my friend left the country, we used to talk about our stories all the time.  It was so nice because we were pretty much on the same page with it.  This year, I don't have anyone to sit down and chat about my novel with, which kinda sucks, but at least I have the forums!

I'm writing filler, filler, filler, and I would skip it except that I wanna create tension between my MC's new friend and his brother-in-law.  The brother-in-law gets jealous when my MC shows him up in what should be the brother-in-law's expertise.  Eventually, my MC's friend is gonna have to make a choice:  go back home with his brother-in-law or ditch him to go after MC.  But I'm getting so close to that scene I wanna write, and I'm pretty excited to write it.


----------



## cupiscent (Nov 21, 2014)

I won this week. 

Of course, my actual plan was for a completed ultra-rough draft, and that plan involved one chapter (of 1700 words) per day. I've been writing more like 2500-3000 a day, so while I've hit wordcount, I'm only one chapter ahead of plan. So: onwards!


----------



## Chessie (Nov 21, 2014)

Right on, Cupiscent! Congratulations!

I felt burned out yesterday so I took the day off. Had to make up for it today. Have done a little over 2,000 words today and will do another burst this evening, hoping for around 1,000. I'm at 41,000 now so should be finishing up by the beginning of the week. Thank goodness, whew!


----------



## Tom (Nov 22, 2014)

I just hit the 10,00 mark. I thought I'd get a lot of writing in while I was snowed in for three days straight, but instead I hit the biggest case of writer's block I've ever had. Meh. 

I'm most likely not going to win, but I don't really mind. I'll get it finished up anyway.


----------



## sankunai (Nov 23, 2014)

Tom Nimenai said:


> I just hit the 10,00 mark. I thought I'd get a lot of writing in while I was snowed in for three days straight, but instead I hit the biggest case of writer's block I've ever had. Meh.
> 
> I'm most likely not going to win, but I don't really mind. I'll get it finished up anyway.



It's all good, what's important is getting started on writing, and continuing after.  I hit the 50k goal on the 20th, but my novel isn't complete.  Still need to add quite a bit to it, so I'm continuing on everyday.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Nov 24, 2014)

I meant to check back in here and post progress, but I got sick and for about 13 days wasn't doing much of anything.  Sorry for my absence.  I'm so glad to see you guys are cruising along on your projects.  I'm at about 35k today and have a lot of ground to make up while we spend all this week up in Wisconsin with my family.


----------



## Writeking (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm still working on last year's NaNo, and currently at 73,000+ words. Though I'll probably finish sometime after November, hopefully no later than the end of the year. Looking at the pile of 367 written pages, it's beginning to resemble a full manuscript. I feel my motivation going through the roof.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi, I've exceeded the 50,000 word count and received my winner's certificate. I used Nanowrimo to write the back story. I need to return to the original beginning and start writing the second draft.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 27, 2014)

Congratulations, Ruby! And...I won, I won! YAY! Reached the goal word count but still going. My story is a tad bit longer but that's cool I guess.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 27, 2014)

Chesterama said:


> Congratulations, Ruby! And...I won, I won! YAY! Reached the goal word count but still going. My story is a tad bit longer but that's cool I guess.



Congratulations, Chesterama!


----------



## Chessie (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you, Ruby! It feels good knowing that I was able to do it when last year I failed so miserably. I think the key for me was a) planning the story ahead of time even though it went no where in the direction that I thought it would and b) dedication to the project. I've learned a lot from this NaNoWriMo about what works best for me as a writer far as productivity goes. Plus I made some new friends in the writing group and I'll continue writing with them every week.


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2014)

I dumped two thousand words in one session yesterday, and about a thousand today in between familial interactions. At the rate I'm going, my wordcount tracker tells me, I should be finished by late December. Oh well.


----------



## sankunai (Nov 27, 2014)

Tom Nimenai said:


> I dumped two thousand words in one session yesterday, and about a thousand today in between familial interactions. At the rate I'm going, my wordcount tracker tells me, I should be finished by late December. Oh well.



It's all good.  A friend of mine finally started writing his novel after years and years of preparing notes for it.  He's at about 20 000 words, so he will not be hitting the 50k, but he isn't planning on stopping.  He will keep going until he's done, so it gave him the motivation to start.  I think it will be the same with you


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Nov 27, 2014)

I ended up not writing due to homework and real work, or when I was writing it was at maybe 500-1000 words a day. I started this 4 day weekend with 17k; I'm at 22k right now. Turkey slowed me down a bit, though.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 30, 2014)

Validated my word count.  Got busy with the Jobe rewrite/edit (dumped the whole thing into the word count), then got busy at work and with other projects.  Came in a little over 23K, of which just four chapters is the tale I'd intended to write.  I'd hoped to hit chapter 10.  

And with the holidays...hmmm...well, I suppose I can get some editing in now and again, and maybe do the Halloween Challenge as a counterpoint to the Christmas cheer...


----------



## Caged Maiden (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm still racing to the finish line.  I feel good about what I've done, whether I hit the 50k or not!


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Nov 30, 2014)

Hit 50,000 yesterday which conclude the novel I had been working on for about three years now. Glade I could share the experience with you guys. Feels good.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Nov 30, 2014)

After doing nothing this weekend but writing, I managed to go from 19,553 on Wednesday to 50,077 just now. Just in today I have a word count of 15,153, though it required that I not sleep last night and keep working. Call it pride, call it stubbornness...

Overall, I think I'm good with what I did with the story. I know there's a few parts that didn't come out the way I initially envisioned, but that's what revising is for. Ended up finishing the adventure short and having to start up the second one, but then I realized that the road was diverging, with one way going in one direction, and the other in another (that may or may not sound right; I may be babbling at this point), but I know that both paths will meet later at the same point. So I wrote both paths and when I'm thinking more clearly will determine which one to stick with.


----------



## Tom (Dec 1, 2014)

Ugh. I finally reached 10k today. This'll only take another...two? three? months...

The good news is, I have plenty of new ideas and material for my NaNo, so I'll be able to keep on plugging away at it. I like where the story is going right now. Opening up and writing whatever crap came into my head took the plot in a direction that I never thought of before, and now can't wait to explore. Oh God, I made a rhyme. What is happening up there in my head?


----------



## BWFoster78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Is anyone doing an official 2015 thread?


----------

